# Me & Georgie-Our Journey.



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,
On the 27th of June is when I moved Georgie.The place where I am keeping Georgie is on my friends uncles property. It is 5 acres.My friend keeps her horse there, and I brought Georgie there. The other girl had just previously sold her other horse that same day, and her horse goes nuts when it's alone, so she brought her horse to come and pick up georgie.Well Georgie was absoloutley brilliant in the float just walked straight up, and was fine with the other horse.When we got to the property Georgie was spooking at everything (which is fair enough, cause it's new)and then when I took her float boots off she trampled me.We put her in the paddock, and she was just grazing happily, then my friend out her horse in, they were fine,they did a few little threats here and there.But, when i went to catch Georgie she was an absoloute cow! It's like new horse, don't care about the owner anymore! LOL.But for the rest of the day,I just let her settle in, but her and the other horse were going nuts fighting for the alpha mare position,and Georgie was on the bottom of the ladder.:-|


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

28th June. Sunday.
Well as soon as we went down to the horses, what do we find?
Georgie has a cut across her face. She comes into the yard, gets literally pushed to the ground by the other horse, reared on top of and continuously booted/kicked.Poor Georgie. I tried to lunge her, and she was just too busy trying to get to the other horse, she dragged me.She was bolting and being a complete idiot.Anyway after that, she wasn't sweaty so I took her for a graze in the shade, and my friend and her horse just went back to the yards, anyway you can imagine georgie's reaction to that, she bloody trampled me!!!
I got up and went and got her,took her back to the paddock, and she was just ignoring me,wouldn't sttand still, tossing her head.She has no respect for me at all. She used to absoloutley adore me.Anyway I went to put her in her yard.I took her halter off and what does she do? Swings the hindquarters and threatens to kick me.She is just an absoloute cow, and she has never,ever been like this before, even when she has been in season, she was always good when she was in season.I lost my temper and kicked her before she got me aswell .


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Monday 29th June.
Well i went to see Georgie today.We only stayed for about 15 minutes because it was raining and we needed to feed them.My friend brought her horse in from the paddock, cause it just followed her.Then I went to put georgie's halter on and lead her because that is how I am training her, because she doesn't like to be caught, and she ran straight past me, I went into her yard, pushed her back out and tried to put her halter on again, and she ran straight past me/into me again, so i smacked her then i grabbed her, she stood next to the fence and i put her halter on and tied her up,and gave her a bit of a carrot. I hope this is the correct way to train her. I am going back down there tomorrow, and I am going to use yankee doodle's method. See how Georgie like's that !


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Tuesday 30th June.
I got Georgie's halter on today using a carrot :S LOL.
Then i was training her to stand and she was pushing past me, but i kept on going, every time she moved forward i started lunging her, and every time she stood then i praised her, i actually feel like we are getting somewhere, she is getting a little better.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

P.S i haven't been able to use yankee doodle's method yet, can't wait to


----------

